# Mele Kalikimaka!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2014)

Christmas in the High Desert has come early this year!!! Got the new iGrill2!!!! Safeway has spiral hams on sale!!!! 
But even better a package arrived yesterday from the island of Hawaii!!!

Full of Kiawe wood and Noh Char Sui BBQ seasoning! Thank you Welshrarbit! 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2014


















image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2014







Oh and let's not forget this 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 14, 2014






GO DUCKS!!!


----------



## disco (Dec 14, 2014)

Now that looks like a great start to the season! Merry Christmas. 

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Dec 14, 2014)

You have fooled old Santa Claus I see. Maybe there is hope for me too then! Which Mall Santa did you talk too? Obviously you sat on the correct guys lap.

Great presents.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like some good stuff Case !

:beercheer:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2014)

Got me some Smokin to do now! Huli Huli Chicken here we come!


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 14, 2014)

Huli huli, pulehu, manapuas, kalua....

Get that mini fired up!

Really cool about Mariota! He went to St. Louis high school here gonna be eating some St. Louis ribs tonight...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2014)

Welshrarebit said:


> Huli huli, pulehu, manapuas, kalua....
> 
> Get that mini fired up!
> 
> Really cool about Mariota! He went to St. Louis high school here gonna be eating some St. Louis ribs tonight...



A first for Oregon and a first for Hawaii! 

I had planned to smoke today but the wife's making chili so Huli Huli will have to wait!


----------

